# EOS 7D Mark II Coming in March? [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 21, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=15918"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=15918">Tweet</a></div>
<p>We’ve had a couple of communications saying that Canon will announce the replacement to the EOS 7D some time in late March. We’ve had nothing from the usual sources as of yet, and it’s tough to tell whether or not it’s reported rumors fuelling speculation, or the speculation fuelling the reported rumors. It’s the usual chicken and the egg thing.</p>
<p>There hasn’t been much information about specifications for such a camera, and I’m sure Canon will have a massive marketing campaign behind it. If we don’t hear something a bit more concrete soon, I wouldn’t put much stock in the March announcement speculation.</p>
<p>Yesterday we were shown that Canon plans to update the Pixma Pro printers in the near future, those generally get announced with a DSLR, so that’s a positive sign in the right direction.</p>
<p>More to come…</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Woody (Feb 21, 2014)

I am neither keen on the printers or the 7D2.

I want the lenses!!!


----------



## J.R. (Feb 21, 2014)

Keep searching for Nessie ;D


----------



## ewg963 (Feb 21, 2014)

The 7D2 is needed.


----------



## Click (Feb 21, 2014)

J.R. said:


> Keep searching for Nessie ;D




;D ;D ;D


----------



## LoneRider (Feb 21, 2014)

In the grand scheme of things I would rather the 7D-II to arrive perfect, rather than soon.

With that said, I've got travel plans this summer, I want the camera


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 21, 2014)

J.R. said:


> Keep searching for Nessie ;D


Nessie was a hoax. It was not real.... Something mythical that people searched for year after year......

Completely unlike the 7D2


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 21, 2014)

LoneRider said:


> With that said, I've got travel plans this summer, I want the camera



With most buyers probably being in the northern hemisphere, Canon would be indeed well advised to release the 7d2 at least in limited availability before the end of summer - including a 30% premium for early adopters :-> ... my only fear is what most CR headlines will be about once it's actually released, maybe the rumored 5d4?


----------



## sirnose66 (Feb 21, 2014)

Lord Lucan has been spotted with a prototype 

Seriously, I find it hard to imagine what the spec. could possibly be that will position it significantly better than a 70D without making it as expensive as a 5D4oops 3?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 21, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> ... my only fear is what most CR headlines will be about once it's actually released, maybe the rumored 5d4?



Maybe the main page headlines. The forum topics will mostly be about how bad the IQ of the 7DII will be, due to poor DR at low ISO, FPN, etc...all before its even released. Once it hits store shelves, Aglet will take one shot with the lens cap on, push the exposure four stops, and declare the 7DII to be DOA, which will lead to the inevitable proliferation of predictions of Canon's imminent demise. 

On a serious note, if the 7DII is Nessie, what does that make the 100-400 II? A Sasquatch-Yeti-Martian hybrid living in Area 51?


----------



## PhilippP74 (Feb 21, 2014)

J.R. said:


> Keep searching for Nessie ;D



Having been there and spoken to some brave scotsmen on the shores of the Loch, Nessie is somewhere between CR2 and CR3 for me


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 21, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > ... my only fear is what most CR headlines will be about once it's actually released, maybe the rumored 5d4?
> ...


Now that I have a long lens, I need a new body for my quest to take a picture of Bigfoot. Since the naysayers will undoubtably pronounce the af and iq as garbage, this will be the perfect camera. After all, who wants a picture of Bigfoot that isn't out of focus?


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Feb 21, 2014)

If it was coming so soon, there would be leaks, specs and spy shots of it by now.
The 7DII will be here when it's good and proper ready!


----------



## 9VIII (Feb 21, 2014)

GMCPhotographics said:


> If it was coming so soon, there would be leaks, specs and spy shots of it by now.
> The 7DII will be here when it's good and proper ready!



Agreed. The 200-400 was being seen at trade shows and all sorts of stuff about half a year in advance. Even if we did have concrete reports it could still just be indicative of a fall release.


----------



## 2n10 (Feb 21, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Marsu42 said:
> ...



ROFL, well done Neuro and Don.


----------



## Rick (Feb 21, 2014)

So basically, nada continues.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 21, 2014)

Rick said:


> So basically, nada continues.



Wrong - we've established that the Loch Ness Monster is close to a CR3.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 21, 2014)

It may be March, April, May, June ... But if it is not announced until Photokina in September 2014, there will never be direct replacement for 7D. The only plausible explanation for the delay, is a new sensor that is different from 70D. Say I'm crazy, but I would like a "mini 1DX" without dual pixel AF, with only 16 megapixels and imperceptible noise up to ISO 3200, costing less than $ 2000. Dreaming does not cost anything.


----------



## slclick (Feb 21, 2014)

Something Canon just cobbled together I'm certain.


----------



## seamonster (Feb 21, 2014)

somebody page the Loch Ness Monster?


----------



## Orangutan (Feb 21, 2014)

PhilippP74 said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > Keep searching for Nessie ;D
> ...


Sounds like those particular Scotsmen are somewhere between CR0 and CR1.


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 21, 2014)

GMCPhotographics said:


> The 7DII will be here when it's good and proper ready!



Which could be never  as the 7d2 for once has to be oriented to directly address the competition, and that's a moving target - Canon probably had some prototypes near release and then decided they couldn't get away with this as their flagship model.

Both 70d and esp. d7100 are very good crop cameras and the 7d2 will have to excel in multiple categories to be recognized (phase-af, video af, resolution, fps, durability, ...)


----------



## tron (Feb 21, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> GMCPhotographics said:
> 
> 
> > The 7DII will be here when it's good and proper ready!
> ...


Quite right. Which makes me guess that in 3 years time there will be a CR2 - see I do not say CR1 ;D - that there will be a 7DII announcement finally ;D ;D ;D


----------



## King Eyre (Feb 21, 2014)

Orangutan said:


> PhilippP74 said:
> 
> 
> > J.R. said:
> ...



Hey, I'm one of the Scots living just down the road from Nessie....and I can't believe tat there are still some people that question Nessie's existence!!!

You need to join us at one of the local haggis hunts some time, a few drams of the golden nectar and you'll see Nessie for yourself!!

george.


----------



## thepancakeman (Feb 21, 2014)

Just to double check, he only said March, right? So is that 2015, or 2016?


----------



## tron (Feb 21, 2014)

King Eyre said:


> Orangutan said:
> 
> 
> > PhilippP74 said:
> ...


Careful now, there is a CR1 that there will be a Nessie Mk 2 announcement this year ;D


----------



## Orangutan (Feb 21, 2014)

King Eyre said:


> Hey, I'm one of the Scots living just down the road from Nessie....and I can't believe tat there are still some people that question Nessie's existence!!!
> 
> You need to join us at one of the local haggis hunts some time, a few drams of the golden nectar and you'll see Nessie for yourself!!
> 
> george.



Yes, perhaps Nessie telepathically senses when you're exhausted from chasing wild haggis all over the hills, sustained only by Scotland's second-best product... ;D


----------



## ams2d (Feb 21, 2014)

So there will be a CR3 confirming the CR2 about the CR1 for the 7D Mk2?

And Nessie is testing the 7D Mk2 with the new 100-400 lens and took a picture of Elvis working at Waffle House from her(his?) hover car while scouting locations for a new reality series called 'Lock Ness Moonshiners' 

Ok I Got it! ... ?


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 21, 2014)

Orangutan said:


> King Eyre said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, I'm one of the Scots living just down the road from Nessie....and I can't believe tat there are still some people that question Nessie's existence!!!
> ...



There seems to be a pattern here....

A bit too much of the golden nectar and Scotsmen see Nessie....
A bit too much beer and Canadians see bigfoot....
A bit to much moonshine and Americans see Elvis....
A bit too much "wacky tobacky" and people see space aliens....

A bit too much of all four and you see a 7D2


----------



## Bruce Photography (Feb 21, 2014)

Please Canon give me some new Camera.. I'm a landscape and seascape guy. How about a camera with built in ND filters (for raw), split, and graduated and HDR for raw with several options for bracketing, and a few features that I can't even think of. Oh. It must be better in every way than a D800E.... I'm ready to buy.


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 21, 2014)

sirnose66 said:


> Lord Lucan has been spotted with a prototype
> 
> Seriously, I find it hard to imagine what the spec. could possibly be that will position it significantly better than a 70D without making it as expensive as a 5D4oops 3?



Canon have manoeuvred the xxD line to allow a higher end model that will still sit under the FF 6D in retail price ( or eventual street price). The xxD has lost the 'full' EOS ergonomics which have now become high end ergonomics. 

The 6D is of the same castrated philosophy of the newer xxD line, although in this case Canon have been quite clever in making the ergonomics of the 6D annoying enough to needle the user into upgrading to a 5D III, thus selling the consumer two expensive cameras rather than just one. 

I predict the 7DII will gain the joystick _et al_, lose the pop up flash. It may introduce a new, not necessarily higher mp sensor, just as the original 7D did. I wonder if Canon would have the courage to go slightly less mp but much improved high ISO performance, speed etc. Either way I'm guessing it will be a fast action camera for pros on a budget.


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Feb 21, 2014)

"Hey guys, Canon Rumors has been saying a 7D Mark II is a couple months out from an announcement for like 3 years now. Think we should actually make one?"

"Ug. Ya, probably." 

-Canon, last week.


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 21, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> The 6D is of the same castrated philosophy of the newer xxD line, although in this case Canon have been quite clever in making the ergonomics of the 6D annoying enough to needle the user into upgrading to a 5D III, thus selling the consumer two expensive cameras rather than just one.



I'm not in the big budget platinum club so I never tried these, but I'd still disagree. I like the lower size/weight and absolutely love the "right hand only" control of my 60d and 6d, and you can customize much more than Canon intended with Magic Lantern. Mixing both concepts might not be a good idea, so flagship 7d will go with premium 5d3 - but given just looking at the usability the limited amount of af points (and usability) doesn't really necessitate a joystick.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Feb 21, 2014)

LoneRider said:


> In the grand scheme of things I would rather the 7D-II to arrive perfect, rather than soon.
> 
> With that said, I've got travel plans this summer, I want the camera



A 7D-II will not particularly change the look and feel of your holiday photos. That can easily be served using any of Canon's current line up. You may _want_ a 7DII for your holiday, but it's an emotional self imposed deadline and will only prompt further anxiety for your self. Enjoy your kit, shoot lots of lovely photos and upgrade when the mkII comes out. Buy it because you can, but please don't attach an emotional artificial deadline. It will only cause you self inflicted pain ;-D

In the mean time, there flies a pig with a unicorn on it's back...or was that a 100-400 and 35IIL?


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 21, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > The 6D is of the same castrated philosophy of the newer xxD line, although in this case Canon have been quite clever in making the ergonomics of the 6D annoying enough to needle the user into upgrading to a 5D III, thus selling the consumer two expensive cameras rather than just one.
> ...



I was being a little tongue-in-cheek with my 6D comment. I agree that the size, weight and fit in your hand is excellent. However I'm not just referring to the joystick; the flash compensation control on the 5D ( and up to 50D in the xxD line) works really well - couldn't be better for me. In comparison the 6D is just annoying.

I think it is clear Canon have created a demarkation of the xxD to allow for a top end model, in the same way we have xxD controls on the 6D. For this reason I'm pretty sure the new 7DII will have 'top end' control interface and be about 50% more expensive than the 70D. This would put it just below the 6D: to use current UK prices including VAT - 70D = £858, 6D = 1379. Add 50% to the current 70D price and _voila !_ - you have £1287. Job done for Canon.

Your point about 'not being in the big platinum club' is exactly my point. In the days of the 40 and 50D you didn't have to spend a small fortune to get those ergonomics. Now you do. It's not development, it's crippling.

I bet our friends in the States are laughing their socks of at our European prices


----------



## Niki (Feb 21, 2014)

CarlMillerPhoto said:


> "Hey guys, Canon Rumors has been saying a 7D Mark II is a couple months out from an announcement for like 3 years now. Think we should actually make one?"
> 
> "Ug. Ya, probably."
> 
> -Canon, last week.



+1

canon cannot afford a loser…with all the new features coming out in other cameras…4k etc…they must be scrambling


----------



## unfocused (Feb 21, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > Sporgon said:
> ...



I agree and frankly, their little trick worked on me. After using a 7D for about three years, I was sorely tempted to try the 6D but just couldn't get past the controls. Ultimately, I bit the bullet on the 5D III – which I'm sure was exactly what Canon had in mind. (And, lest you think that all Americans are wealthy, I'm still paying for that little splurge and expect to be for quite some time)

Of course the controls weren't the only factor, but they were definitely a consideration. Combined with the autofocus it was enough to tip the scales. In fact, I even find some of the minor differences between the 5D and 7D annoying at times as this old dog isn't fond of learning new tricks.

I fully expect that the 7DII will have just enough features and just enough similarities to the 5DIII to sway me away from a XXD. It's not for nothing that Canon outsells and out-profits their competitors. 



Sporgon said:


> I bet our friends in the States are laughing their socks off at our European prices



Not laughing so much as scratching our heads. If only hotels, airlines and restaurants followed that same practice of essentially equating $1 to 1Euro. Then I'd be able to visit more often. On the other hand, every time I read this forum I am humiliated by the knowledge that our culture and educational system has left most of us able to communicate in only a single language – and often quite poorly at that.


----------



## thepancakeman (Feb 21, 2014)

Niki said:


> canon cannot afford a loser



Another loser like...?


----------



## zim (Feb 21, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> I think it is clear Canon have created a demarkation of the xxD to allow for a top end model, in the same way we have xxD controls on the 6D. For this reason I'm pretty sure the new 7DII will have 'top end' control interface and be about 50% more expensive than the 70D. This would put it just below the 6D: to use current UK prices including VAT - 70D = £858, 6D = 1379. Add 50% to the current 70D price and _voila !_ - you have £1287. Job done for Canon.



+1 hope your right about that. 
And if your willing to go grey that would probably be about £1094 (70D - £729 grey)

Interestingly the 7D is currently at £1029 (bricks and mortar) making a 7D2 at £1289 look like a real bargin even with quite modest on paper improvements say 1 stop better ISO performance, 5D3 quiet mode and AF without the jitters. I say on paper because I think that in the real world that would be a hell of a good camera!

On the other hand.... 

First pic of Nessie taken with a Canon 7D2.... Scientists are sceptic about the authenticity of the 7D2


----------



## StudentOfLight (Feb 21, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > Sporgon said:
> ...



What I do is customize the "SET" button to be a FEC button. 
You will find the setting under *C.Fn III: Operations/Other*, Option 5 is custom controls


----------



## tron (Feb 22, 2014)

unfocused said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > I bet our friends in the States are laughing their socks off at our European prices
> ...


True, Euro/Dollar rate works both ways but somehow prices for photo equipment remain high in Europe no matter the rates    

Mark I just saw the bird photos at your site. Impressive! How did you persuade your bird models to pose? ;D


----------



## distant.star (Feb 22, 2014)

.
I'm amused to realize that after waiting some YEARS for a 7D2, I've lost interest.

After a year with a 5D3, I can't imagine what they could offer me in a 7D package.


----------



## tron (Feb 22, 2014)

distant.star said:


> .
> I amused to realize that after waiting some YEARS for a 7D2, I've lost interest.
> 
> After a year with a 5D3, I can't imagine what they could offer me in a 7D package.


My first DSLR was a 40D. When it was stolen (with many lenses  ) I got 5DMkII. Now I have a 5DMkIII and ordered a 2nd one. I am not going back to APS-C...


----------



## -Jarred- (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm another who gave up waiting and got a 5DIII yesterday. Canon must be laughing their asses off hah. Still, fairly happy with the desicion!


----------



## jrista (Feb 22, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Marsu42 said:
> ...



LOL.

+1 and +1, one for each!


----------



## Richard8971 (Feb 22, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> Both 70d and esp. d7100 are very good crop cameras and the 7d2 will have to excel in multiple categories to be recognized (phase-af, video af, resolution, fps, durability, ...)



They way I look at it is, if Canon makes a 7D2 then they do, if they don't then no worries. Fortunately my 7D and 40D fit my shooting needs so I really don't need to upgrade anytime soon, unless I go full frame and then I'll get a 5D3.

The fact that Nikons flagship APS-C body is the D7100, Canon may just call it quits with the 7D line and go for a camera that is more video orientated instead. The 70D packs a lot of features and performance. The V2.0 firmware update gives further reason to believe that Canon may be looking at other options than a 7D replacement, which could also explain why there hasn't been any real information regarding one. With the other cameras, there has always been _some_ information leading to an announcement within a reasonable amount of time afterward. We have been hearing rumors after rumors for over the past couple of years and nothing sounds really plausible.

Who knows. I am just glad Canon DOES make awesome camera gear I can use today. I'm gonna go shooting this weekend!

D


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Feb 22, 2014)

Conversation overheard in the men's room at the Canon marketing department meeting:

Marketing expert one: "We can't let the 7D Mark 2 threaten our full frame sales, so let's make sure it still has a noisy sensor."

Marketing expert two: "Dude! I have a great idea, you know that warehouse full of leftover sensors from the T2i?"

:


----------



## anthony11 (Feb 22, 2014)

GMCPhotographics said:


> A 7D-II will not particularly change the look and feel of your holiday photos. That can easily be served using any of Canon's current line up.


Hrm, color me skeptical that a Rebel can shoot with an aperture / ISO / shutter / AF combo capable of taking shots of a moving kid indoors. Hell, the 7D can't, my 5D2 sure can't. Maybe a 1DX but at rather more $ than a 7D2 would expect to command.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Feb 22, 2014)

In March 2012 Canon had its first public launch of the Canon 5d MKIII at "Focus on Imaging" held at Birmingham NEC in the UK. That show has been replaced by The Photography Show and this will be its first year and Canon has been ramping up its publicity for it. So I would not be surprised to see a pro style camera shown their even if like the Canon 5dMKIII it goes on sale a bit later.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 22, 2014)

drmikeinpdx said:


> Conversation overheard in the men's room at the Canon marketing department meeting:
> Marketing expert one: "We can't let the 7D Mark 2 threaten our full frame sales, so let's make sure it still has a noisy sensor."
> Marketing expert two: "Dude! I have a great idea, you know that warehouse full of leftover sensors from the T2i?" :


Self-criticism marketing expert one: If 7D Mark II has not much less noise than old 7D, D7100 will seriously threaten their sales. 

Self-criticism marketing expert two: But T2i was one of the biggest hits of sale between DSLR cameras, and do not want produce expensive sensors Dual Pixel AF, if we can "rehashing" old 18 megapixel sensor with other budget systems focus for Live View.


----------



## hemanthforcanonrumors (Feb 22, 2014)

I don't know how many people out there are waiting for this Camera. It's a very very long wait now. It is still really surprising still not to have a CR3 news on this.


----------



## J.R. (Feb 22, 2014)

hemanthforcanonrumors said:


> I don't know how many people out there are waiting for this Camera. It's a very very long wait now. It is still really surprising still not to have a CR3 news on this.



I've really wanted a 7D2 to be released by canon ... Tired of waiting I got a 5d3 in October 2012. Now I'm not sure what the 7d2 will offer which will make me get one after having been spoilt by the 5d3.


----------



## candyman (Feb 22, 2014)

J.R. said:


> hemanthforcanonrumors said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know how many people out there are waiting for this Camera. It's a very very long wait now. It is still really surprising still not to have a CR3 news on this.
> ...




+1 
I also got the 5D MKIII in October 2012. I wasn't thinking of getting rid of my 7D before the release of a 7D MKII but I did. Now I am not waiting for 7D MKII because it will have less IQ than my 5D MKIII. I am looking for buying a 6D that equals the IQ of my 5D MK III and being an excellent travel/street/landscape/portrait backup camera.


----------



## gshocked (Feb 22, 2014)

Is there any news on price?


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 22, 2014)

gshocked said:


> Is there any news on price?


No. I just know there is testing prototypes. We are not sure that there will be a 7D mark ii camera someday. :-\


----------



## unfocused (Feb 22, 2014)

tron said:


> Mark I just saw the bird photos at your site. Impressive! How did you persuade your bird models to pose? ;D



They are quite complacent once the cat has finished with them.  

Seriously, I am so pleased that you describe them as models posing, as that is part of my goal. To take portraits of birds as I would a person, trying to make them look more like individuals than a "type."

Anyway, several of the songbirds I got by attending bird banding sessions, where volunteers net and then band birds during the migration seasons. The banders were very nice and let me take close ups of the birds before they are released.


----------



## Khufu (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm another 5D3 convert who's slightly baffled by the appeal of the 7D2 and to some degree anything other than the EOS M, if anyone's going Crop! 

Having said that, I've just bought myself a Grey 70D (for the record, £626 and some pennies from Panamoz!! Best I've found since ProCameraShop crawled up its ass and died)

The 70D in its solid, light-ish 7fps body is a high-res 1.6x extender for shooting birds, wildlife and Roller Derby alongside the 5D3, when the drop in IQ etc is workable and a reasonable compromise... outside of distant Wildlife, I enjoy working with people and going-ons.

The EOS M 22mm f/2 is a beautiful B&W shooter at High ISO for low light and in regards to street shooting it has to be a contender for the best deep-enough-with-shallow-pop camera (touch screen focussing "ftwffs!!1") ever, imho...

If someone tells me they've got the cash for a 7D/70D/60D/xxxD all I'm thinking is "dude, get a 5D1/6D/5D3, you're not interested in shooting birds, you twonk!“

The appeal of a >7fps tank for non extreme-distance shooting is beyond me... 

Also, I might recommend a 100D/SL1 or 400D/XTi if someone's desperate for a viewfinder - couple it with the non-IS 35mm f/2, shoot B&W, magical! ;D

Hello, I'm Drew... I'm always watching y'aaall


----------



## WoodyWindy (Feb 23, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > Keep searching for Nessie ;D
> ...



Or the "EOS 3D"


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 23, 2014)

Khufu said:


> "dude, get a 5D1/6D/5D3, you're not interested in shooting birds, you twonk!“



... or macro, I find my 60d works better then the 6d since it's got more working distance (100L) and you don't want thin dof anyway

... or non-raw video since the 70d has dual_pixel video af (but no Magic Lantern (yet), doh)

... or working at add odd angles or on tripod, the swivel screen of 60d/70d is invaluable near ground level

... or non-hss flash photography, 60d/70d/7d all have 1/250s x-sync, 6d only 1/180, and this is noticeable


----------



## Khufu (Feb 23, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> Khufu said:
> 
> 
> > "dude, get a 5D1/6D/5D3, you're not interested in shooting birds, you twonk!“
> ...



Touché! I'll admit, after shooting the 60D for a year or two and "Going Full Frame" very soon after the 6D dropped, there's a very good chance I'd have gone for it over the 5D3 had it came with the flippy-floppy screen... and I can even be quoted as having said "the only reason I'd trade my 60D for the 7D would be to sell the 7D to fund another 60D with cash left over" 
Regarding all of the above, though... WiFi monitoring on the 6D for tough angles and "selfies"? Nice...
I've also recently purchased and am yet to try out wee adapters which allow me to plug my Android Phone into my 5D3, there's apparently an App which does monitoring, shutter release etc! I digressss... perpetually...
I don't know if I'll ever use video autofocus, despite it seemingly being THE selling point of the 70D, though touchscreen focusing is a fun/useful feature for stills on the EOS M!

This isn't what this thread's about at all, is it? Heh... I still personally don't really see the appeal of a 7D I, II ooor III


----------



## zim (Feb 24, 2014)

Khufu said:


> Having said that, I've just bought myself a Grey 70D (for the record, £626 and some pennies from Panamoz!! Best I've found since ProCameraShop crawled up its ass and died)



Hi Khufu, how did you get on with Panamoz in general and import duties specifically?
I got the feeling that Panamoz was ProCameraShop reincarnate.
Didn't really like their import duties get out of jail card in T&Cs so put me off.
£626 is a ridiculously good price for uk though.

Regards


----------



## jeffa4444 (Feb 24, 2014)

To underline my previous post Nikon will be showing the Nikon D4s ahead of a fully official launch Im sure Canon will not want Nikon to steal the thunder at this the first The Photography Show at the NEC inBirmingham, England this coming weekend March 1st - 4th. 

Lee Filters will also have some cool new products.


----------



## kaihp (Feb 25, 2014)

candyman said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > hemanthforcanonrumors said:
> ...


+2


----------

